

Crime vs. Temperature - brokentone
http://crime.static-eric.com/

======
onedognight
> As the temperature in Chicago rises, so does the crime rate

While almost all the violent crimes rise with temperature, almost as
interesting are the exceptions which are flat with respect to temperature,
e.g. Narcotics, Kidnapping, Intimidation and Prostitution.

Eric, the Domestic Violence data clearly has an error.

